# Just posted link to my Layout.



## eurekasprings (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi there, I just made up a Picture Gallery of my Layout, still in the early stages but coming along slowly, not wonderful pics but hope to get into some serious photography at a later date.
Just follow the link below.


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

The water looks amazing! I thought it was real water at first. Looks like you have lots of switching and operation potential. Very nice. How big is the layout?


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

I love it! Can I come to live in that town?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

It looks like a lot of work went into that and boy, does it look nice! I love how your custom painted all of your locos and freight cars to carry the name of your setup


----------



## eurekasprings (Apr 6, 2008)

sptrains.com said:


> The water looks amazing! I thought it was real water at first. Looks like you have lots of switching and operation potential. Very nice. How big is the layout?


Hi There SP, thanks for looking at the pics and the encouraging remarks, the layout is 13ft6 x 2ft10in.


----------



## eurekasprings (Apr 6, 2008)

Lownen said:


> I love it! Can I come to live in that town?


Hi Lownen, thanks for looking, one of the things I love about model railroading is building a perfect world, a place where people treat each other with respct, no wars and no crime, sadly it can only be achieved in a model.


----------



## eurekasprings (Apr 6, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> It looks like a lot of work went into that and boy, does it look nice! I love how your custom painted all of your locos and freight cars to carry the name of your setup


Hi there BM, thank you for looking and the kind remarks, I gave things a lot of thought before stripping and repainting my locos etc, now I have it done I am happy, more fun weathering in the not to distant future.


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow,
That is soooooo cool! :thumbsup:

Maybe now that I am legally handycapped I will have the time to make my layout look half as good.


----------

